# Memory Allocation to Parallels



## sixcentz (Dec 3, 2009)

We run Windows Parallels virtual computer on our MAC OS X.
I continue to receive an error that we do not have enough memory.  I cannot figure how to allocate more memory from my MAC side to the Windows side.

My MAC processor is 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Memory 3 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM

My Windows:
2.00GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM
Local Disk (C): 31.2 GB total size with 421 MB Free Space
DC Drive (D) 620 MB total size with 0 bytes Free Space
Network Drive (Y): 232 GB total size with 137 GB Free Space
.MAC on 'psf' (Z):Network Drive 232 GB total size with 137 GB Free Space

Any suggestions?
Thanks,


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you receiving the "not enough memory" error from Mac OS X, or from Windows?

It seems that you have allocated 2GB of memory to your Parallels Windows virtual machine, and that you're running on a Mac system with 3GB of RAM.  Is this correct?  If so, you may be allocating too much memory to Windows, leaving only 1GB for Mac OS X to consume after that.


----------



## sixcentz (Dec 3, 2009)

The message is from my Windows.  My MAC side works really well, if it were my choice I would choose to run bootcamp and not deal with Parallels.  But my husband wants Parallels which is causing the problem and I cannot seem to get any support for this program anywhere.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2009)

Is there a specific program you're running in Windows that's giving you the error message?

Can you post the error message verbatim here?


----------



## sixcentz (Dec 3, 2009)

The error is:
"The screen resolution in the guest OS cannot be set because it is low on video memory.  The display may not be optimal.  Please increase virtual machine video memory.  To increase amount of video memory shutdown the virtual machine, set new virtual machine video memory size (Edit Configuration->Memory->Video Memory)."

When I do the recommendation the maximum I can put my Video memory to is 64 MB.
In my memory Options the Main memory: is set to 2048 MB (max it can go to).

Thanks,


----------



## artov (Dec 4, 2009)

I have not used Parallels, but it seems that you have not installed Parallels drivers for Windows.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2009)

Main memory = RAM. That's different from the video memory.

Make sure you've got parallels tools (whatever they are called) inside the guest machine installed and up to date (reinstall them if you had an earlier version of them and Parallels installed).

Edit Configuration->Memory->Video Memory is you mentioned set to maximum for that OS type (64 MB). Good.

If you have anything newer than XP on the guest (mainly Vista, 2008 or 7) get more RAM for the host. XP or earlier are fine with 1 GB RAM; you'll want to have 2 GB left on the host.


----------

